# Suche Hilfe von Nikon-Benutzern



## roter ludwig (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mir vor kurzem eine gebrauchte F 80 erstanden, was mir für die nächste Zeit reichen sollte. Bin deshalb jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Standardobjektiv mit großem Weitwinkel. Vor allem zwecks Filterkauf will ich mich möglichst schnell auf eines festlegen.

Nach diverser Lektüre kam ich auf das Nikkor 24-120 3,5 bis 5,6. Zwei Tests die ich in Colorfoto und in Fotomagazin gelesen habe, widersprechen sich grundlegend und in wichtigen Punkten. Eigentlich ja eine Frechheit von einem der beiden Magazine. Wobei wahrscheinlich eher dem zweiteren zu trauen ist. Deshalb die Fragen: 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Objektiv und kann mir Schwächen und Stärken nennen? 

Bietet ein Dritthersteller eine Alternative? Wobei ich das Tamron 24-135 schon in der Hand hatte, es machte einen ziemlich unwertigen und unpraktikablen Eindruck auf mich. Hat jemand Ahnung von dem Sigma 24-70 3,5 bis 5,6?

Danke,

Rainer


----------



## ralfoview (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi Rainer,

ist ein korrektes Objektiv - die einzige Schwäche ist eben, daß nicht die Werte der einzelnen Festbrennweiten erreicht (was klar sein sollte). Ansonsten ein gutes "Universalobjektiv", falls es sowas gibt (liebe Profis, bitte nicht schlagen ;-) )

Von 3tt Herstellern würde ich generell abraten, obwohl es da auch Gute gibt, aber meines Wissens nicht mit diesem Brennweitenbereich...

lg

ralfoview


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

eigentlich kann ich mich ralfoview nur anschließen,   aaaaber
von Sigam Objektiven habe ich nur gutes gelesen und auch im Bereich der Zoom Objektive im Lichtstärkebereich 3,5 - 5,6 meine ich mich zu erinnern   , daß die Sigma Objektive sogar besser abgeschnitten haben als die Nikon Objektive.

Ich persönlich würde Dir aber zu einem (mehreren) anderen Objektiven raten. 
Nimm, wenn es der Geldbeutel zu lässt, lichstärkere Objekte.
Brauchst Du einen Brennweitenbereich von 24 - 120 ? NImm das 35 - 70 2,8 von Nikon und nimm wenn nötig noch ein manuelles Weitwinkel 24 ? /  Portraitobjektiv 105 ?, je nach Anwendung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## roter ludwig (28. Oktober 2004)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten, dass hilft mir schon mal weiter. 

Dass es mit Festbrennweiten nicht konkurrieren kann, ist klar. Ich benutzte momentan ein sigma 28-105 3,5 5,6 und bin eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden damit. Die Überlegung war, den Brennweitenbereich in Richtung Weitwinkel zu vergrößern, und dazu ein vielleicht ein Weitwinkelzoom zu kaufen, weil die Festbrennweiten doch relativ teuer sind oder die älteren keine elektronische Blendenübertragung haben. Das vielgelobte Tamron 17mm 3,5 zum Beispiel hat mir meiner F 80 nicht fuktioniert.

Das Problem mit dem WW-Zoom ist allerdings, dass sich die Brennweiten doch ziemlich mit meinem 28-105 überschneiden und eigentlich nur 20 und 24 mm dazu kämen. 

Da dachte ich, steig auf das  Nikkor 24-120 um, dann kann ich mir das WW-Zoom sparen, weil es dann wirklich nur noch um die 20 beziehungsweise 19mm geht. Das Zoom hat deshalb Vorrang vor den Festbrennweiten, weil ich überraschend eine Südostasien-Exkursion mit der Freiburger Uni unternehmen werde. Deshalb bin ich auf Kompaktheit angewiesen, weil ich die Kamera dann auf jedem Meter dabei haben will um die Sache zu dokumentieren und zu experimentieren.

Als weitere Ergänzung für nicht durch Bewegungsunschärfe entstellte Nachtaufnahmen habe ich das Nikkor 50mm 1,8 AF oder MF im Auge. Über deren Leistung dürfte es wohl keine Zweifel geben.

So weit,


Rainer


----------



## ralfoview (29. Oktober 2004)

Yo Rainer,

für Nikon gibt's sehr interessante WW - Zooms! mit Blende 2.8

Leider hatte ich die nur testweise zur Verfügung - aber die sind ein TRAUM. 

Wie auch immer - Du gehst auf Reisen, warum willst Du mit Dir Trümmer von Glassscherbern mitschleppen? Ich mein, was brauchst Du? große Lichtstärke! ein WW (z.B. das 24mm, 2.8), und ein tele (?), ein optisches brilliantes superzoomgerät wie das 80 - 200, 2.8? (hey das ist echt klasse!) aber auf der reise...

ähmm, nein, nix von dem, nimm die 24mm, das 60erMicro (sehr geil) und vielleicht das 35er, alles mit 2.8. Dein Ziel auf der Reise ist, nah an die Kultur ranzukommen, die Athmosphäre einzufangen, also beweg' Dich ;-))

spart geld, gepäck und sorgt für lange freundschaften!

lg

ralfoview


----------



## roter ludwig (29. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

vielleicht hast du recht, ich werd mir mal die Preise der Teile angucken. Im Prinzip hast du bestimmt recht, es ist halt alles eine Frage des Geldes. Aber das 24-120 ist natürlich auch nicht billig, von daher...

die brennweiten, die du genannt hast, erscheinen mir recht praktikabel. Ich bin auch kein fan, von den großen Brennweiten, ich vermisse sie eigentlich sehr selten. Es reizt mich eher, den Kontext einer Situation zu erwischen, das klappt mit dem Tele (glaub ich) nicht so gut.

Gut ich denk mal über deine anregungen nach, bleibt allerdings immer noch das Problem mit den Filtern, die ich dann für die verschiedenen Objektive kaufen müsste. Wie machst du das?

So long,

Rainer


----------



## ralfoview (30. Oktober 2004)

Yo roter ludwig,

also Du hast da für SW z.B.einen Gelb + Rot Filter, für Farbe ND-Filter und vielleicht nen Pol-Filter.

Klar, das 24er und das 60er haben verschiedene Filtergrößen. Am Anfang habe ich schon darauf geachtet, daß ich Objetive mit demselben Filtergewinde kaufe, damit ich einen Filtersatz an jedem Objektiv verwenden kann.

In der Praxis war das aber eher ein Nachteil - Du mußt nicht nur das Objektiv wechseln sondern auch gleich den Filter tauschen und das wird schon nervig, zumal wenn man sich in der fotografischen Situation auch noch unsicher ist und einfach 3 - 4 hin- und her wechselt....

Deshalb hatte ich irgendwann für alle Objektive für SW-Aufnahmen sowas wie nen Basic -Set mir angelegt: zog ich für SW  los, war auf allen der Gelb - Filter standartmäßig drauf. Fotografiere ich auf Ausstellungen Leute vor Bildern in Glasrahmen war auf allen ein Pol drauf. Ist was besonderes so, mache ich überall das gleich so, etc.

Sehr Praktisch! Und abschrauben kann man sie immer noch (wegen der "Reinheit des Bildes"), aber das ständige doppelt Wechseln/Schrauben hat einfach genervt. 

Die wirklich wichtige Frage ist, für wie wenig Aufnahmen brauchst Du real Filter? imho ist die Filterfrage bei der Objektivwahl beim Kauf bei KB ... ganz weit hinten ;-)

Was brauchst Du auf Reisen? kleine, leichte und lichstarke Objektive und das geht nur mit Festbrennweiten. Oder kombiniere die mit leichten lichtschwachen preiswerten Zoomobjektiven. Probier deshalb auch mal HammerFilme wie den Kodak TMax 3200/Ilford 3200 aus. Nein? zu körnig? ach ja, den AgfaScala200 auf 800 belichten. Sehr britisch - auch im Farb Dia Bereich kann man prima pushen, oder nen Film crossen + pushen . kann sehr sexy sein ;-)


Lg

ralfoview


----------

